# TV coverage in Italy.



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Currently at Camping Fusina, Venice and questioning what TV channels I should be able to receive. We have coverage on Astra 2 South but not Astra 2 North. Getting fed up with Sky News. Managed to catch a small repeat of the Grand Prix on ITV Stream but other than shopping channels that is all we get.

Any help and/or advice much appreciated.

Peter


----------

